
Apple should acquire DuckDuckGo to put pressure on Google Search, analyst argues - miked85
https://9to5mac.com/2020/06/08/apple-acquire-duckduckgo-analyst/
======
merricksb
Two earlier posts/discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23461515](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23461515)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23463198](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23463198)

------
goose847
Seems like a terrible idea. The argument is not from the stand point of
pressuring Google to adopt more privacy friendly practices but rather to bring
them to the table to negotiate Google continuing to pay Apple to set Google as
the default search engine on iOS. Using a privacy-centric service as a pawn to
coerce more money into Apple's pocket would not serve the people DuckDuckGo
was made for.

------
fileeditview
Then rebrand it to iSearch! I guess I would pass on it then. Not interested in
another web product controlled by a behemoth.

Also Apple probably discarded the idea to compete vs. Google in search a long
time ago. Microsoft failed (softly) with Bing so why should it work out for
Apple?

------
p4bl0
That makes no sense. Literally all the people I know who use DDG use it
because it's not Google or Amazon or Apple or Facebook or Microsoft etc. If
one of these buys DDG, DDG will almost instantly lose most of its user base.

~~~
berkes
Going from "all the people you know" to "most of it's userbase" is rather
anecdotal. Unless, off course, you know millions of people.

I understand the sentiment. But Apple or Microsoft could buy them with the
explicit goal -and promise- to run or own a privacy-friendly search engine.
Rather than just "something to fight Google with".

Like with MSFT buying GitHub: I was/am one of those disgruntled users who left
GH as paying customer (running to my own gitea, mostly) but so far, Microsoft
really seems to deliver on its promise to keep it a good option for Open
Source.

Such companies can do the same when they buy a privacy-friendly search engine:
promise, and then deliver on that promise, to keep it privacy-focused,
-friendly and so on.

Especially since there are several competitors around the corner that would
take over the DDG userbase if the aquiring company slips up. Qwant, Startpage,
Ecosia just to name a few.

~~~
fsflover
> Microsoft

> with the explicit goal -and promise-

I don't know where to begin...

~~~
berkes
I see your point, and my gut agrees. Which is _also_ why I rage-quitted Github
the moment they were bought.

I still don't trust them to Be Good or even to Not Be a Total POS at some
point in future.

But, so far, with Github, they have delivered on their promise, they have
reacted to consumer pressure over e.g. the ICE (some US-border-patrol
policital thing, I don't recall the exact name, just the uproar) and some
other matters. They have Been Good. Unexpected, for me, but so far, the proof
is in the pudding and it seems good.

------
teichmann
Considering how much control Apple exercises over apps/content in the app
store, I definitely prefer for DDG to stay independent. I say this as an Apple
(Mac, iPhone) and DGG user.

------
ykevinator
Apple doesn't need ddg, there's not much there, they'd be better off building
their own

------
LaSombra
Well, Apple loves Google's money for iOS default search engine. Why would they
give up on it?

------
tejtm
OH DOG PLEASE NO! seriously, just no.

please

------
zerof1l
please no.

